#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-07
<Zad> Bonsoir !
<cqfd93> Bonsoir !
<Zad> Je commence sérieusement à vouloir participer au développement d'Ubuntu, et par la force des choses (et d'ubuntu-fr.org) j'ai atteri dans ce chan :)
<Zad> Je suis parfaitement bilingue français anglais et j'aimerais mettre ça au profit
<Zad> d'Ubuntu, de la communauté, etc.
<cqfd93> Bienvenue ici !
<Zad> Merci :)
<cqfd93> je suis membre de l'équipe des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu
<cqfd93> également membre des traducteurs francophones de launchpad
<cqfd93> et de l'équipe du manuel ubuntu
<Zad> Ok, enchanté alors !
<Zad> Tu pourrais peut-être m'en dire plus du coup
<cqfd93> Enchantée !
<Zad> Sur la manière dont je pourrais me rendre utile.
<cqfd93> oui
<cqfd93> tu as déjà un compte sur launchpad ?
<Zad> Oui je viens d'en faire un
<cqfd93> bon début !
<cqfd93> à propos, moi c'est sylvie gallet
<Zad> Très bien, enchanté Sylvie. moi c'est JulienDebaz
<Zad> Avec un espace...
<cqfd93> *une* espace ;-)
<Zad> Ah bon ?
<cqfd93> oui, en typographie, espace est féminin
<Zad> Eh bien non seulement je vais me rendre utile, mais en plus je vais m'endormir moins c*n !
<Zad> Merci :)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> tu as déjà visité ces pages :
<cqfd93> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/aide_a_la_traduction
<cqfd93> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring?&#documentation_ubuntu
<cqfd93> ?
<Zad> Oui, j'en viens justement
<cqfd93> est-ce que tu as déjà essayé de faire des traductions ?
<Zad> Pour Ubuntu précisément ou en général ?
<cqfd93> pour ubuntu, de préférence
<Zad> Alors non, c'est justement ce soir que j'ai décidé de me lancer, en plus de ma future participation en tant que développeur
<Zad> En revanche, j'ai déjà bossé comme traducteur
<Zad> (magazine informatique)
<cqfd93> pour des versions en ligne des magazines ?
<Zad> Non, c'était à une époque où les gens aimaient encore lire sur un support fait de papier :)
<cqfd93> ah oui, le papier... j'ai connu ça :-)
<cqfd93> Tu développes en quoi ?
<Zad> J'aimerais bientôt finir mon apprentissage du C et Python.
<Zad> Jusqu'à maintenant, je ne développais que Web
<cqfd93> ok
<cqfd93> tu es inscrit sur cette liste : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-fr-l10n ?
<Zad> Oui
<cqfd93> allez encore une question : tu t'y es présenté ?
<Zad> Ah, ça non :(
<cqfd93> alors, je te conseille de le faire
<cqfd93> et de signaler tes traductions (quand il y en aura)
<cqfd93> pour qu'on y jette un oeil
<Zad> Ok
<cqfd93> et qu'on t'aide en cas de problème éventuel
<Zad> Donc si je fais par exemple quelques suggestions à travers launchpad, je les signale à la liste ?
<cqfd93> exactement
<Zad> Ok, je crois avoir tout saisi :)
<cqfd93> et surtout, n'hésite pas à demander de l'aide !
<Zad> Pour me présenter, comment je procède ?
<cqfd93> tu dis ce que tu veux qu'on sache de toi et ce qui t'intéresserait dans la traduction
<Zad> En envoyant un mail à la liste, donc.
<cqfd93> yes
<Zad> Cool, je crois que j'ai tout alors :)
<Zad> En tout cas merci pour ton aide !
<cqfd93> ok, à bientôt sur la liste
<cqfd93> mais je reste sur le chan
<Zad> Oui, à bientôt !
<Zad> Ok, moi je n'ai pas installé de client IRC, et je trouve ce webchat bof bof, du coup je quitte, et je reviens peut-être après.
<cqfd93> ok*moi, j'ai pidgin, ça marche bien
<Zad> pidgin, ok je note. Je vais essayer :)
<Zad> allez, à plus !
<Zad> Bonsoir/re ;)
<Zad> En effet CQFD, sympa Pidgin
<Zad> Si je me souviens bien, il était intégré dans la barre de menu avant, non ?
<Asta> Zad: Il y avait empathy, pidgin je me rappelle pas
<Asta> Si tu aimes bien la ligne de commande, irssi est pas mal pour irc ^^
<Zad> Salut Asta !
<Asta> Salut salut :)
<Zad> Ah, c'était empathy alors, tu as surement raison
<Asta> Mais pidgin s'intègre aussi s'il est installé
<Zad> je me rappelle pas très bien à vrai dire...
<Zad> J'ai testé irssi, très sympa, surtout que j'adore la ligne de code haha ^^
<Asta> Si tu as un serveur, mosh+screen+irssi c'est génial ;)
<Zad> Mais j'aime bien me reposer les yeux en fin de journée avec une interface graphique sobre et des graaaaaandes fenêtres ;)
<Zad> Ah, je prends note !
<Zad> J'essayerai volontiers :)
<Asta> Avec guake en plein écran c'est chouette aussi (je passerais bien à terra mais encore trop de bug pour une utilisation journalière)
<cqfd93> re-bonsoir
<Zad> Re cqfd93 !
<Zad> J'aime bien Guake, oui. Pas encore checké Terra
<Zad> Hmmm, je trouve rien dans les paramètres de Pidgin pour l'intégrer à la barre de menu
<cqfd93> tu as quelle version d'ubuntu ?
<Zad> quantal
<cqfd93> bureau unity ?
<Zad> yep
<Asta> Zad: Il s'intègre tout seul normalement
<Asta> Tu as regardé dans l'icone Mail ?
<Zad> Oui, j'ai regardé, mais non, rien.
<cqfd93> zad, tu parles de la barre des lanceurs à gauche de l'écran ?
<Zad> non non, la barre de menu... enfin la barre en haut de l'écran quoi.
<cqfd93> ah oui
<cqfd93> quand tu es dans la grande fenêtre de pidgin, tu as seulement conversations et options dans la barre de menu
<Zad> exactement
<cqfd93> si c'est la fenêtre liste des contacts qui a le focus, tu as contacts, comptes, outils, aide
<Zad> Yes, j'ai aussi regardé ces options là.
<cqfd93> donc, c'est normal
<Zad> c'est à dire ?
<cqfd93> les menus fonctionnent normalement, ils sont dans la barre de "menu global"
<Asta> cqfd93: À mon avis Zad voudrait l'avoir à côté de l'heure, de l'icone mail, ...
<Asta> batterie, wifi...
<Zad> Voilà, merci Asta :)
<cqfd93> ah oui !
<cqfd93> alors dans outils / préférences, afficher l'icône de notification → toujours
<Zad> Ah ben ça doit être un beug alors, cette option est activée mais y'a rien.
<Zad> reboot peut-être... chais pas. La flemme
<Zad> Merci quand même en tout cas ^^
<cqfd93> là, je sais pas
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-08
<Zad> Hello hello !
<Zad> années bissextiles
<Zad> woops, mauvaise fenêtre
